# Well....it IS International Talk like a Pirate Day.....



## emag (Sep 19, 2012)

http://translate-pirate.com/cgi-bin/xlate.cgi?page=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&dourl=Translate+Web+Page


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well swab me poop deck!


----------



## distant.star (Sep 19, 2012)

.
Yer right, matey. I hoist me mains every year on this day!

But it's wasted on the lubbers here -- they're all off their course measuring booty in megapixels, FPS and fast glass!!


----------



## thepancakeman (Sep 20, 2012)

That's awesome! Thanks for the laugh! ;D


----------

